# DHA Scraps Visa Transfers



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

http://www.savisas.com/blog/dha-scraps-visa-transfers/

The Department of Home Affairs (DHA) has announced that it will scrap visa transfers and no longer allow the transfer of visas from expiring and expired passports to newly-issued passports. The expiry of a passport will in future automatically cause the South African visas which it contains to also expire.

The decision was communicated in a DHA circular dated January 2017. The new policy is effective immediately.

In the past, visas expired according to the expiry date stated on the face of the visa. If this date was after the expiry date of the passport which contains the visa, the holder could apply to have the visa transferred to a new passport, once the new passport is obtained. This process is called a “visa transfer”.

Visa transfers will in future be allowed only if a passport containing a valid visa is:

lost;
stolen;
damaged; or
full (passports must at least two open pages at the time of travel).
If a visa is transferred for one of the above reasons, then it will be re-issued subject to the same expiry date as that of the original visa. However, visas valid for fewer than 60 days before expiry will not be re-issued.

DHA charges will not apply to visa transfers, but VFS fees (currently R1 350.00) will apply.

Rectifications not affected

The new policy will not affect visa rectifications. Rectification of errors on visas will still be allowed if the:

applicant’s names are spelled incorrectly on the visa;
visa category is wrong or does not reflect what the applicant applied for;
visa or application reference number is wrong;
issue date or expiry date is wrong. For example, if a visitor’s visa is issued for 4 years; or
visa was issued subject to the wrong conditions. For example, if the name of the employer is incorrect.
Policy in line with law; implementation criticised

South Africa’s immigration laws require foreign nationals to travel with passports valid for at least 30 days after the intended date of departure from the Republic. The issuance of visas which extend past the expiry date of the passport concerned was therefore never intended to be allowed. The change in immigration policy is regarded to be an effort to reconcile immigration practice with the country’s immigration laws.

However, it is expected that there will be sharp criticism of the new policy due to how it was implemented. There was no advance notice and the rights of visa holders and their families will be affected without any process of consultation or forewarning. 
http://www.savisas.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Visa-Transfer-Circular.pdf


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

If one is already in S. Africa while the passport expires upon this notice. Will the person stay be affected?



CSVindia said:


> DHA Scraps Visa Transfers | SAvisas.com
> 
> The Department of Home Affairs (DHA) has announced that it will scrap visa transfers and no longer allow the transfer of visas from expiring and expired passports to newly-issued passports. The expiry of a passport will in future automatically cause the South African visas which it contains to also expire.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandy17 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is statement from VFS page:-

Not with standing anything mentioned above, VFS is advised in the interim to allow applicants who are carrying an expired passport which was endorsed with a visa that expires beyond the passport expiry date to submit applications for visa transfer to a new passport. This is to allow the applicants to have a valid visa endorsed onto a valid passport as defined in Immigration Regulation 2 and to regularize their status properly.
The Department will in the meantime address the issue of expiry dates at the adjudication level in order to prevent the re-occurrence of this error in future.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

So how does it work if i have a Visa and passport that are both expiring and want to apply for an extension with a new passport? I assume i can't have two valid passports at once?


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

sandy17 said:


> Here is statement from VFS page:-
> 
> Not with standing anything mentioned above, VFS is advised in the interim to allow applicants who are carrying an expired passport which was endorsed with a visa that expires beyond the passport expiry date to submit applications for visa transfer to a new passport. This is to allow the applicants to have a valid visa endorsed onto a valid passport as defined in Immigration Regulation 2 and to regularize their status properly.
> The Department will in the meantime address the issue of expiry dates at the adjudication level in order to prevent the re-occurrence of this error in future.


Hello Sandy, so currently my case is I have a valid study visa till December but my passport expired today. I already have the new passport and about to apply for critical skills visa. Hope it won't pose an issue? What is your take please? Guys please advise too. I'm so worried right now. Thanks


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Don't worry you are still safe. Just apply for your CSV soon before the law changes again. CSV should be out in 6 weeks tops.


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Don't worry you are still safe. Just apply for your CSV soon before the law changes again. CSV should be out in 6 weeks tops.


Thank you so much Sandy. I'm on the CSV application now as we speak. Now I can eat breakfast and lunch together.


----------

